# So i did a baby count today in my tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i have 44 sword babies
14 dalmation mollies
3 black mollies
2 red (not to sure what kind, its clear) shrimp
and an unknown number of guppy babies


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

AND.... you now have 100 posts. That means you're officially a senior member !


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

sweet

i think its probably time for me to do in introduction thread then


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

the shrimp are probably cherries but the joy of live bearers ehh.. I started out with 3 guppies 2 male and 1 female, one male died within the first two weeks and when i sold them i had a few hundred i was giving away bags of 25, 50, and selective (they choose) for free and im estimating but by the time i got rid of them all id givin away at leassed 5-6 bags of 50 and a few smaller bags, and still had some left over! i gave the humpbacked and deformed ones to a friend for turtle food..


----------

